# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Магазины в Калуге

## Еленк@

Девочки, собираюсь через неделю в Калугу. Интересует, есть ли в Калуге магазины, где реально можно померить - купить слинги, одежду для кормления, слингоодежду, многоразовые подгузы?

----------


## nezabudka

Кирова 59. Ассортимент маловат, но в целом гуд) "Мамин Эко-магазин". слингов там нет. одежда есть.

----------


## kazangi

У Амины есть еще слинги, но они не в магазине а на руках, лучше с ней договариваться.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А что в этом магазине еще кроме одежды продают?

----------


## nezabudka

Деревянные игрушки, Эковер, Веледа, книжки типа Гиппенрейтер и Одена, подгузники натуральные.

----------


## iskra

А где это Кирова 59? это в районе памятника Кирову? или на противоположной от него стороне? Просто нумерация на ул. Кирова довольно странная.

----------


## nezabudka

Между спортмастером и летуаль. вроде так.

----------


## yakudza

Девчата, а где вы покупаете одежду и обувь своим деткам? Особенно интересует зимняя верхняя одежда!

----------


## kazangi

мы зимний комбез покупали в Шалунах, мне нравится, легкий, тонкий и дешевле финских. Стирается отлично! И примерить в магазине можно спокойно, продавцы вокруг нас так и бегали, подобрали размер на 2 года с запасом, но и чтобы не висел сильно, я очень довольна. Обувь покупаем на Калите, на фабрике самой, там всегда выбор хороший.

----------


## kazangi

а осенние комбезы малышовые - секонд хенд.

----------


## lastochka

я заказываю в Америке или покупаю в Москве. Смотря какие фирмы и что хочется...

----------


## kiara

Обувь брали в Еcco, сейчас купив Аляску Ориджинал - поняла, что зимнюю и осеннюю буду брать только её, заказывали через инет. А так - можно в Стокмане(но это, уже столица). Зимнюю заказывали также, ибо здесь купить комбез мембранку негде. Осеннюю в Sela можно найти, в Born - но рискуете встретить 10 таких же на прогулке)))) Раньше в Маленькой Европе, но сейчас они закрылись(((( В Малышке можно иногда что-нить приличное раскопать...А по хорошему - Москва и интернет)

----------


## Еленк@

по поводу одинаковости ваще не парюсь, тряпки они и в африке тряпки, за фирмОй не гонюсь. А покупки через интеренет - можно и с размером прогореть и с качеством, на картинке оно все хорошо. В Москву не наездеешься,  больше денег на дорогу потратишь.

----------


## Еленк@

а в той Малышке я была. Цены, просто охренеть!!!!!!

----------


## kazangi

мне в последнее время очень стала симпатична Глория Джинс. Вещи моднявые и недорого. носятся хорошо. А уж если там распродажа...ммм...

----------


## kiara

Не соглашусь про интернет - Рейма, она и в Африке Рейма, *я правда больше Дидриков люблю*,  - тут с качеством не прогадаешь)))) На транспортные расходы ну тысячу потратите, так поедете не за фуфайкой одной...Все и купите к сезону. 4 раза за год смотаться - не велик труд...В "той" - это вы про ДеЛюкс? В простой Малышке цены обычные, % на 10 выше тех же Дочек-сыночков, но в Дочках все как-то не удобно и вообще, я их не люблю, как на складе(((
Кстати, в Малышке сейчас есть термобелье, еще ждут подвоз большой Норвег`а - цены почти как в инете.

----------


## Домик в деревне

А вот фирмА в закупках и в зарубежных инет магазинах во время распродаж выходит так же или чуть ли не дешевле нефирмЫ с рынков и из оффлайн магазинов. А прогадать с размером ребенку достаточно сложно, всегда можно взять чуть на вырост и носить либо сразу, либо когда дорастет но него. Ну и у известных марок типа Ленне, Кетч, Рейма и Дидриксон, как можно прогадать? Они отличные и все тут.
Еще мне понравились очень комбезы в Ландсэнде (американский магазин, шлет напрямую в Россию без посредников), тот же Гэп, Олднэви, Чилдренз плейс, Крейзи8 и Ханна Андерсон в период распродаж цены копеечные и можно взять на вырост на следующий сезон.
Вот со взрослыми размерами всегда сложнее, но опять же, если заморочиться можно определиться достаточно точно с размерами.

----------


## yakudza

на интернет-покупки надо однажды просто решиться и поверить, что дело стоящее. У меня уже столько подруг в инете заказывают, никто не жалуется, все в восторге, только я все туплю... 
Девчат, а можно для "чайников" дать ссылки на сайты, с которых вы в основном заказываете, как в этом разобраться и на организаторов совместных закупок. 
Возьмите под крылышко!

----------


## kazangi

Я в совместных закупках через группу в "одноклассниках" участвую, там разные закупки проводятся. На моей странице "совместные покупки (по всей России)" называется.

----------


## Noireverte

Например, вот:
http://www.landsend.com/

Отличная одежда, никакие организаторы не нужны, нужна только банковская карта, работающая в интернет-магазинах (обычно Visa Classic/Mastercard и выше). Впрочем, иногда и Visa Electron/Maestro срабатывают.

----------


## kiara

Я в СП новичок,но не оч что-то понравилось - долго все, сама ищу сайты и сама заказываю, доставка дороже, но иногда скидка шикарная бывает, что и доставка даром выходит) Еще очень много на Kupivip заказываю, там 100% гарантия, 14 дней на возврат, за полгода ни одного прокола. 
Вообще - на это надо "подсесть" - а потом так наловчишься, что и не остановиться будет)))) Меня почта наша знает уже)))

----------


## kiara

> Например, вот:
> http://www.landsend.com/
> 
> Отличная одежда, никакие организаторы не нужны, нужна только банковская карта, работающая в интернет-магазинах (обычно Visa Classic/Mastercard и выше). Впрочем, иногда и Visa Electron/Maestro срабатывают.


Боже - шикарный сайт!!!!
Еще бы англиЦким кто разжиться помог....хоть учи ради такого дела)

----------


## kazangi

так можно ж через переводчик сайтов читать, у Гугла такой есть

----------


## yakudza

это как?          ...

----------


## Noireverte

На сайте http://translate.google.ru/ можно ввести как слово/фразу, так и дать ссылку на сайт. В последнем случае Гугл отображает переведенную страницу.

Land's End таким образом не очень удобно читать, так как, во-первых, весь каталог не текстовый, а картинками. А во-вторых, у меня открывается только главная страница, при попытке перехода по каталогу выскакивает ошибка.

Вот пример перевода:
http://translate.google.ru/translate...6cm_re%3DD-3-5

По-моему, легче по картинкам ориентироваться и оригинальному тексту, чем этому "переводу".

----------


## Kusya

а мы переводим с помощью браузера Google Chrome http://www.google.ru/chrome?hl=ru&brand=CHMI.

----------


## Kusya

Land's End мы тоже уважаем))) очень удобный сайт, оперативная и любезная поддержка. еще мы заказываем на jcp.com, victoriassecret.com, thorsteinar-outlet.de (на этом сайте итоговая цена меньше на 19%, из-за налога для жителей Германии) все эти магазины высылают без посредников, качеством всегда очень довольны, и в размеры уже научились попадать))) вообщем всем рекомендуем!
инструкции для начинающих buyblog.ru
много купонов на скидки retailmenot.com

----------


## Домик в деревне

Не могу молчать. На Ландсенде до 15 ноября скидка 30% на все. Т.е. по сути цена, которую видите на сайте (в распродажном разделе, например) - это цена с доставкой в Россию, до почты, так сказать. Т.к. доставка к нам у них получается около 30% к цене. Особенно рекомендую верхнюю одежку. Очень качественная, проверено и на детской и на взрослой одежде неоднократно!

----------


## kazangi

Кто-нибудь был в магазине "Аюрведа" на Ленина?

----------


## Kusya

Ирин, мы были. много косметики разной и сувениров..

----------


## kazangi

косметика какая? аюрведическая?)))) или просто на маслах какая-то? известная хоть?

----------


## Kusya

мы туда между делом забегали, косметика конечно аюрведическая, лично мне не известная)) если тебе что-то конкретно нужно, могу посмотреть, мы рядом живем

----------


## kazangi

да не, спасибо Вик, мне просто интересно, вроде как специализированный магазин.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мамы девочек, вы знаете про Черную пятницу и распродажу на американских сайтах? Ну это же просто недорого и красиво! http://www.crazy8.com/shop/dept_cate...=1290719451699

----------


## kiara

Ой, девочки - где  у нас такой магазин на Ленина? Любопытнооооо) хочу посмотреть)

----------


## Kusya

напротив Кругозора, на первом этаже жилого дома

----------


## Jazz

Девочки, милые, подскажите! Я с ног сбилась, обошла все известные мне магазины. Даже сегодня с Тимом в слинге таскалась; у него, бедняжки, от такого мороза и ветра слезки капают, а мы все лазаем и лазаем и безрезультатно.
Мне нужен хороший спортивный бюстгальтер. Не просто без кружев и рюшечек, а именно специальный для занятий спортом. И нигде не могу найти, в магазинах спортивно одежды одни пуховики.  Может, кто-нибудь из вас видел или покупал себе?
Как крайний вариант - заказать в интернет-магазине, но это ж без примерки... Не представляю, как такую вещь без примерки покупать, тем более, что я еще не совсем понимаю, какой у меня сейчас размер (по меркам и таблицам размеров получается одно, а по реальному обычному белью - другое)...
Немножко офф: я ж тут, счастливая, уже месяц как хожу на аэробику и йогу - 2 раза в неделю по 2 часа. Немного, но представляете, какой кайф для человека, который раньше "скакал" по 2-6 часов ежедневно!

----------


## kazangi

Насть, а просто в магазинах белья смотрела? не в спортивных, а обычных, может среди кружавчиков найдутся и спортивные? или в спорт. магазине попросить чтоб привезли?

----------


## yakudza

мне кажется,в "Спортмастере" было

----------


## Kusya

Jazz, вот здесь списки спортивных магазинов, попробуй их обзвонить, чтобы не ходить по морозу)) http://www.kaluga-poisk.ru/catalog/magaziny/sportivnye/, http://www.kalugagid.ru/catalog/?cat...91893f8c6ca625  удачи!

----------


## kiara

Блинааааааааа...я где-то ж их видела, только это не бюсты прям, они были как топы,  внутри такие вствки и плотные резинки снизу, для поддержки. Я себе брала, но они не хб, очень не комильфо, вода прям струями текла с меня((( И ощущение, что грудь сдвливают не хило, хотя размер точно мой был. 
Jazz, для ГВ это наверно, не есть гуд....ща буду вспоминать.

----------


## Jazz

Спасибо, девочки!
*kazangi*, не, в белье не смотрела еще, только Инканто по пути попалось, там нема. Спасибо за идею, в выходные Дениса попрошу повозить. Но на них надежды особой нет - по старой памяти (я ж не первый раз покупаю, гы-гы!) их там никогда не было. Разве только бесшовное, в коробочках... но такой поддержки мне сейчас маловато.))))
*yakudza*, так вот и я о том: были, а сейчас, млин, нет! Завтра позвоню, вдруг специально для меня привезли...
*Kusya*, спасибо, за заботу! Да вот только была я в них во всех, где в принципе есть спорт.одежда. До Гран-при только не додумалась, тоже позвоню.
*kiara*, ну, они разные бывают: и маечками, и бюстами. Потому и не хочу без примерки - чтоб не быть, как корова в седле.))) Постарайся, пожалуйста, припомнить!

----------


## kiara

Топ у меня Триумфовский из микрофибры.  Брала я его больше 3 лет назад...Убейте, не помню точно место(((((
Jazz, у нас Триумф не так много где продают, точно есть эта фирма в Комацо на Кирова,16, в 21 веке был раньше отдел на 2 этаже, потом они куда-то перехали...В ташировском Пассаже был отдел (тоже сейчс нет -Пассажа в смысле), так где еще...На Дзержинке в немецкой одежде, в Силуэте.
У меня называется  Top Triaction High Action, может поспрашивать конкретно эту линию...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, а вот если смотреть на чисто модели бюстов, то вот из этих, вы какие считаете удобными?
И какие ищите?
http://athleta.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=46912

Тут дороговато, но просто понимать, о чем вы вообще тут речь ведете, а?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Что-то такого типа, да?
http://athleta.gap.com/browse/produc...d=1&pid=717835

----------


## Jazz

*kiara*, мерси! Заедем и туда.
*Домик в деревне,* лях его знает, какие из них удобнее... Я раньше всегда покупала просто бесшовные маечки с поддерживающей резинкой внизу и подерживающим рельефом под грудью (то есть без косточек и уплотненных чашечек). Раньше - это до рождения мелкого. А теперь у меня такие маечки ничего, млин, не держат; когда прыгаю, то хоть руками держи.)))) Вот и озадачилась. Можно и такого плана, как на твоей ссылке. Мне важно, чтоб держал и поменьше торчал из-под майки.)))
Во я тут развела обсуждение.)))))

----------


## Panda

я себе покупала поддерживающий лиф без косточек для занятия спортом в Комазо на Кирова. ))))

----------


## kiara

Аааааа, спешу поделиться, какой сказочный магазинчик я сегодня нашла)))
Называется*" Ижен лен"* , находится на Кирова или Плеханова - блин, какая там уже улица не помню))) Вобщем - это здание такое округлое,сразу справа от 21 века, напротив Макдака, по другой стороне улицы Коламбия магазин. Ижен лен находится на втором этаже, дверка левее.  Там лен разных производителей, включая и Арт-лен, их игрушки, есть такие милые колокольчики-кисы!!!! И совершенно нереальной красоты Питерское постельное белье....почти по 10т.р))))) Но я фанат льняного всего, особенно постельного белья! Заказала мужу на НГ))))) Вообще цены разные, есть вполне доступное, учитывая что лен 100%. Очень советую!!! А еще там очень уютно и красиво, пахнет так - ммммммм, прям сидела бы там и не уходила)))))

----------


## котенок

если кому интересно. Нашла магазин, где можно купить деревяные игрушки "Вальда". вернее я и раньше знала про этот магазин, но совсем недавно у них появились и эти игрушки. 
магазин с развивающими игрушками в гостиных рядах, где Медведь

----------


## lastochka

Jazz, я заказывала в ляредуте спортивный  бюстгалтер Fila. Довольна просто до одури. взяла самую лучшую поддержку(кажется, уровень силы поддержки 3 или 4. не путать с размером!). там есть таблица размеров. Сантиметровой лентой измерь грудь и все. только ждать надо, пока пришлют. ну и это было уже 2 года назад(((

----------


## kazangi

Вальды много в "Мамином Эко-магазине", причем можно заказать нужную игрушку, если ее нет в наличии.

----------


## Polixenia

> если кому интересно. Нашла магазин, где можно купить деревяные игрушки "Вальда". вернее я и раньше знала про этот магазин, но совсем недавно у них появились и эти игрушки. 
> магазин с развивающими игрушками в гостиных рядах, где Медведь


мне тоже нравится этот магазинчик! :Smile:  Выбор неплохой, а цены на порядок ниже, чем на те же игрушки, но в других магазинах. 

А кто-нибудь знает, где в Калуге улица Ломоносова? Там находится офис фирмы, которая осенью торговала деревянными игрушками на улице Кирова возле "Калуги". Мне там приглянулся деревянный металлофон. Когда была торговля, еще не нужен был. Сейчас нужен, но не продают, надо в офис ехать.

----------


## Jazz

ул. Ломоносова - это недалеко от сквера Мира. Идешь по ул. Суворова, от перекрестка с ул. Плеханова (где макаронная фабрика) в сторону от центра, по правой стороне. Первый же проулок направо - это и есть улица Ломоносова, на ней всего один дом.

----------


## Веснушка

а мне говорили, что они на баумана...фирма называется снегири, у меня даже телефон был, могу поискать... надо?

----------


## kazangi

это такие уличные лотки стояли? у них цены нереально завышены, у меня в контакте группа есть, где те же самые игрушки в 2 раза дешевле. А еще мне не понравилось, что на вопрос "сколько стоит зайчик?" мне ответили - 150р., а через пару минут мужу - 250р.

----------


## yakudza

Я игрушки обычно покупаю в гостинных рядах - в "Медведе" - отделе с "развивалками". Иногда наведываюсь в "Развитие". Там обычно чуть подороже, но есть такие игрушки, которые нигде больше не попадаются. Перед НГ закупила там партию (10 штук) мягких паззлов для подарков друзьям и "одногруппникам". Классные такие - петушки, машинки, бабочки, и не особо дорого - по 70 р. А недавно были с мужем в "Радуге" - там такие стоят 29 р. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я 5 минут с открытым ртом там стояла, офигевала!
так что рекомендую!

----------


## Polixenia

"Радуга" - это которая на Баумана? А "Развитие" - это где? Мне вот нужен именно металлофон на деревянной основе, приспичило, называется :Smile: )) Дочь прям прется от всего музыкального. Видела его только на лотке возле "Калуги".

----------


## Polixenia

*Веснушка*, если не трудно, поищите :Smile: 

*Ирин*, а игрушки из калужской группы или иногородние? С пересылкой, если честно, неохота связываться. Пока на почте заказ получишь - удавишься. Особенно если с дитем на руках.

----------


## kazangi

иногородние, Оксан. Питер что ли...
Развитие - это К.Либкнехта, 18, второй этаж (это рядом с м-ном Дружба, в этом здании банк Стратегия, был раньше ресторан Атолл)

----------


## Polixenia

аха, знаю, спасибо, Ирин :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Радуга - это на Байконуре в "Сан-Марте".

Но мне думается металлофон есть-таки в "Медведе". 
А может и в Развитии. у меня есть их телефон - можно спросить: 55-68-40

----------


## Веснушка

деревянные металлофоны были в вундеркинде в линии, только дорогие, рублей около 500 я отдавала летом, но вещь качественная

----------


## mamaRita

В Медведе позавчера точно 2 металлофона деревянных видела, в разделе развивающих игрушек

----------


## mamaRita

а то что продавали на Кирова, мне совсем по качеству не нравится: у нас было игрушек 6 разных, и все они выдержали несколько дней, после чего развалились! Причем ничего сверхужасного дети с ними не делали (ну, играли только :Smile: )

----------


## Polixenia

> а то что продавали на Кирова, мне совсем по качеству не нравится: у нас было игрушек 6 разных, и все они выдержали несколько дней, после чего развалились! Причем ничего сверхужасного дети с ними не делали (ну, играли только)


У нас тоже есть несколько игрушек с Кирова. Пока ничего не развалилось, хотя деть играет ими довольно активно

Завтра пойдем в "Медведь", надеюсь, металлофоны никто еще не купил

----------


## mamaRita

Блин, это что ж нам так не повезло??? :Frown:  С игрушками... А может, разница, Оксан, в том, что у тебя 2 девочки, а у меня 2 мальчика? :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

> Блин, это что ж нам так не повезло??? С игрушками... А может, разница, Оксан, в том, что у тебя 2 девочки, а у меня 2 мальчика?


я думаю, разница есть и большая! 

Металлофон мы, кстати, так и не купили, хотя в "Медведе" они, действительно, есть. Но там большие. Я думаю, дочке еще рано такой. Я хотела поменьше.

----------


## Веснушка

видела металлофоны (2хвидов) и еще немного деревянных игрушек (это та же серия игрушек, какой торговали на кирова) в магазине на плеханова, который одеждой этти-дети торгует. это где малышка де люкс,только в соседнем доме с торца.

----------


## Polixenia

Большое спасибо за наводку :Smile:  Знаю этот магазин, несколько раз покупала там платья для старшей. Совсем про него забыла.

----------


## yakudza

Ох, магазины в Калуге это финиш...
Где, скажите мне, можно заказать двери, чтоб доставили хотя бы в течение 2 недель??
Сначала мы заказали в "Двери 21 века". Ждали больше месяца, причем после положенных 2 недель, их должны были подвести "вот прям через пару дней". Ок, выбили бесплатную доставку во Льва в качестве моральной компенсации. 
Вторую дверь отважились заказать там же, ну нравится мне их ассортимент! Снова месяц, договор расторгли. Деньги растратили, вернулись к этому вопросу только через полгода. Пришли в магазин на ул. Хрустальной. Заказали 4 (!) двери - и снова "со дня на день" уже больше месяца везут.
Ну не хочется мне договор расторгать, хочется двери в спальни с туалетом поставить уже! Ну доставку, само собой обещают. Надо было еще и монтаж просить...

----------


## Panda

дык у нас в Калуге, по-моему, любой заказ нужно ждать не менее 30, а часто дней 45-50. причем, когда мы заказывали матрас, нам сразу сказали, что будет только через 25-45 дней, причем скорее всего ждите ч-з 45 дней звонка, т.к. быстрее получается редко (зато честно сказали). и то же самое было, когда прихожую на заказ делали. она у нас маленькая, нестандартная. так что прокомментировали также: производство от 2х недель до 45 дней, но ждать придется 45 дней, т.к. в первую очередь выполняются крупные заказы. тоже честно. так что я изначально настраиваю себя на 45 дней ))))

----------


## yakudza

хорошо, когда честно! Нам вот тоже вроде честно сказали: доставка через 2-3 недели. Но у вас, скорее через 3 недели, т.к. только недавно был привоз)))

----------


## Веснушка

мы на луначарке заказывали. первый раз двери (а это 6 штук!!!!1) были в наличии!!!!!!!! я была в шоке)) приятном)) потом одну дозаказали там же, привезли через 2 дня. это большой магаз на втором этаже, на старичков переулок смотрит, двериЛэнд кажется.... кстати, нам как то с доставкой всегда везет. на заказ правда все, до болтика вот прям))) калуга же! но со сроками везет прям.

----------


## Амина

Вот, тоже хотели заказать матрас, сказали - выполнение заказа от 20 рабочих дней! Т.е. не меньше 4 недель..... В итоге заказали в москве, оплатили карточкой, срок исполнения - 3 дня. А везти все равно самим, что из Москвы, что из Калуги. Ну чуть дальше...

----------


## kazangi

Девочки, где можно купить красивую крестильную рубашечку? Длинную.

----------


## yakudza

в "дочках-сыночках" например

----------


## Мария Трофимова

В храмах продаются крестильные принадлежности

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, мы покупали в "Дочках-сыночках". Сегодня заходила туда, вроде, висят. В прошлом году еще продавались рубашечки в храме на Николо-Козинке. Есть они там сейчас или нет, не знаю.

----------


## Веснушка

в прошлом году летом покупала набор для крестницы. в дочках-сыночках нормальный выбор. в итоге я купила в магазе.....ох, забыла название,что типа растем вместе. на дзержинке находится, напротив универсама дикси, т.е. почти около плеханова. небольшой магазинчик такой. но мне надо было на девочку, поэтому искала что то особенное. в инете много офигенных крестильных вещей, но дорого и ждать надо. можно купить в дочках-сыночках чего попроще, купить кружева и бисер и сделать самой))) ну это конечно время надо, которого у нас обычно нет)))

----------


## Ксюшкин

Ой, я наверно не в тему, сегодня случайно шла по Дзержинке и нашла магазин льняной, как то так интересно называется еще "Ришелье" вроде, это для тех кто очень лен любит, и там есть сарафанчики, замечательно подходят для тех кто сейчас в положении, я как раз себе такой приобрела, еще думаю постельное белье приобрести... Еще там такие красивые рушники есть, если б открылся по-раньше, то для свадьбы бы взяла. Так что имейте ввиду!

----------


## kazangi

Девочки, озадачилась покупкой куклы-младенца для Ульки, непременно мальчика (ну понимаете, что у него должно быть...), потому как Васю она затискала до невозможности и пытается играть имеющимися куклами, но подходящей у нас нет. Главное, чтобы кукла была симпатичная, реалистичная, могла пить, писать и купать можно было, не Беби Бон! И еще желательно не говорящая. Подскажите куда податься и какую выбрать или может кто встретит такую в магазине.

----------


## kazangi

http://www.elson.ru/171000/item170862.html нашла вот такого, нужны мнения

----------


## yakudza

Вика играет с пупсом из "Медведя" (продавался в комплекте с ванночкой). У него "чего-надо" нету, но она его называет своим братиком почему-то))) может потому, что у нее сестричка, и она не знает, чем они отличаются))

----------


## Веснушка

Ирин, с виду приятный, только писульку то не видно - какая она там, кто его знает))))))))))) Улька, как человек знающий, может и забраковать))

----------


## kazangi

а как вам такой? http://www.toy-shop.ru/index.php?productID=2306

----------


## Jazz

Ириш, второго можно же купать - это ему большой плюс. А у первого, наверно, во рту круглая дырочка для соски - мне это как-то не очень нравится. Хотя иначе никак - он же типа пьет... А чисто внешне первый - совсем младенчик, реалистичнее выгладит; второй как будто постарше и более кукольный что ли... Но мне второй внешне больше нравится - он похож на немецких кукол из моего детства.

----------


## kazangi

Насть, они оба пьют и обоих купать можно...

----------


## Веснушка

первый больше - тоже имеет значение)))

----------


## kiara

Ирин, я видела в Малышке, чт на Плеханова младенчика мальчика прям с пенисом). Правда он не крупный, но зато очень реальный, точно пря новорожденный и явно мальчик))) Стоит около 1500, набора-соски, горшки нет, дырочек-что приятно, тоже)))) вроде одеялко только идет с ним.. Это Испания, ща попробую найти в нете такого...
вот такой http://www.kids-company.ru/shop/inde...product&did=36

----------


## kiara

А вот смотри, еще мальчик-младенчик http://jili-bili.ru/catalog/?prod=15114

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, видела таких, но Ульке нужно чтобы он как можно больше всего делал, чтобы она не Ваську пыталась поить-кормить, а пупса. Эти красивые... Виталик даже такого испанского чуть не купил, но он просто пупс, хоть и красивущий, с имитацией кожи младенца и все такое, а второй - паола рейна еще и пахнет ванилью. Но это не то... Я уж думаю грешным делом про Беби Бона все-таки, он оказывается без батареек и купать можно и "принадлежность к полу" имеется и прибамбасов всяких полно. Или просто уж бесполого, одетого как мальчика. В идеале, найти бы производства Симбы...

----------


## kiara

Ах вот оно как)))))))))Ясно.
Вообще есть и такие же с набором всего-всего, в районе 3500 стоят. На том же сайте есть такие.

----------


## kazangi

В общем, купили мы пупса Симба в Кораблике, дешевле чем в инет-магазинах... Улька от него в восторге.

----------


## kiara

Ирин, где этот Кораблик и что за пупс Симба? Нам тоже надооооо)

----------


## kazangi

Кораблик на Ленина, рядом с Кругозором, в том же здании, что Чайка, только на 2м этаже. Пупс вот такой http://www.elson.ru/171000/item170862.html, что меня радует, его можно поить не из бутылки, а из поильника, купать, он на вид симпатичный и на ощупь приятный.

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, а вам зачем? :Smile:  Как же продвинулась кукольная промышленность со времен нашего детства!...

----------


## kiara

Как зачем?))) Для Ку) Вот думаю - мальчика или девочку купить. У Ку есть один малышик, он его очень нежно любит, одевает, даже гулять с ним ходит порой) в коляске катает, в слинге, правда, не носит)))))))) С мягкими игрушками вообще не играет, а вот с куклой-любит *ну помимо чисто мальчишеских игрушек))*

----------


## kazangi

я думаю, мальчикуочень полезно иметь куклу и минимальный набор принадлежностей - посудку, кроватку, он же когда-нибудь будет папой! а хорошим или нет - зависит от нас)))

----------


## Веснушка

да! мой тоже у сестры беби бона тырит))

----------


## kazangi

моя подруга сыну и коляску покупала, и все что он просил для пупса своего. Многие ее не понимали, когда видели на пл. Победы мальчика с коляской

----------


## Амина

А мой уже отыгрался в куклы) Хватило пупса с одежкой и коляской) Это был его подарок на НГ 2010) Тоже гуляли, в поездки брали))

----------


## kiara

Мы еще играем, вот только сегодня таскал своего малышика, рассказывал, как то хочет спать))) 
Я вот тут подумала, что нового он может и не принять, ведь этот один-единственный-любимый...Пожалуй лучше одежды еще куплю))) и новую колясочку или может пупен?)))

----------


## yakudza

Эх, не дает мне покоя эта зеленая юбка! (которую Ежик хочет заказать)))
http://www.etsy.com/listing/61585911...xi-skirt-q1028

Вопрос: Подскажите магазин в Калуге, где продаются вещи в подобном стиле?

----------


## Веснушка

юбка шикарная просто, у меня тоже до сих пор слюни до пола)))))))))))) вот только в калуге мы вряд ли что то подобное найдем....если только сшить...

----------


## Амина

Я тоже, тоже такую хаааачууууу!!!

----------


## mamaRita

и чё, все в одинаковых юбках будете что ли? :Smile: ) Если многие хотят, можно через подругу мою в Америкозе заказать, на всех доставка дешевле наверное выйдет... И еще чего-нибудь можно в ту же посылочку назаказывать. Я еще не пробовала, но она меня все время на это подбивает, говорит:"У нас тут все очень дешево" :Smile: ) В смысле, доставку до нее указать из разных магазов американских, а потом она одной посылкой отошлет.

----------


## Ёжик

Если че, эта мастерица в Китае живет) Америка нам не поможет) Девочки, подождите, сейчас магазин откроется, там много еще подобных вещиц есть, может и не получится, что все в одинаковых будем) А если и так, устроим фотосессию - "Китайская юбка и слингомамы") или что-то в этом духе)
ЗЫ. Нам бы такую знакомую, а то мы все через Шапито(

----------


## kiara

Да, в Калуге мы вряд ли что найдем подобное, есть магазин со льном на Кирова, за 21 веком, попадаются интересные вещи-очень, но ценаааааааа, на Артлен такие накрутки, что дурно делается.
Мне тоже понра юбки из того магазинчика, но у меня, с недавних пор "аллергия" на китайцев))))) они очень любят *простите за слово* "кидать"!
Я вот на ярмарке мастеров нашла примилую мастерицу, пообщаюсь доложу, а пока вот http://www.livemaster.ru/naami-moloko

----------


## kiara

> Вопрос: Подскажите магазин в Калуге, где продаются вещи в подобном стиле?


Кать, в стиле бохо бывают вещи в 21 веке на 2 этаже, by fry называется (вроде правильно написала), но там все больше синтетика и размеры на дюймовочек, но иногда везет)

----------


## Ёжик

Серьезно? А у вас был опыт с китайскими мастерицами?

----------


## kiara

У меня был опыт с китайскими клиентами))) и ни договор, ни морально-нравственные "мелочи жизни" их не пугают)

----------


## Веснушка

Киар, обалденные вещи!!!!!!!!! просто супер! в 21м веке би фри называется магаз(ну это если по русски). там в таком стиле бывают вещи но не все. и к сожалению синтетика, это да... я вот например уже синтетику не могу носить....
насчет китая могу подтвердить - надо проверенных посредников иметь, или китайский знать или к ним туда ехать - очень много кидалова..

----------


## Амина

Ярусы!!! Какие ярусыыыыы!!! Хочу-хочу!!!))

----------


## Ёжик

Конкретно этому "магазину" доверять можно (посоветовалась)). Но это я так..к слову.. а то как-то обидно за всех китайцев стало)

----------


## Веснушка

нет, если проверенные, и не раз, это другое дело. просто первый раз ввсегда страшно))))))

----------


## polya

Проблема всех китайских магазинов одежды, даже не в кидалове, а в размерах: маломерки, особенно в росте. Я на свои 177 там точно ничего не найду. Талия на их платьях имеет тенденцию на мне заканчиваться под грудью, рукава - черти-что, юбки - короче см на 20 чем надо. 
Ну и конечно надо по цене смотреть, не выбирать магазины или "мастериц" с самыми низкими ценами, "бесплатный сыр..."

А так... везде Китай)))

----------


## Ёжик

Забыла еще написать) Девочки, ярусные юбки шьются элементарно) честно-честно. Я себе этим летом такую (только нижний ярус у меня 6 метров по-моему) сшила за один день, с 2 детьми на руках) Хотя до это я шила, наверно, только в школе фартук)

----------


## kiara

> Конкретно этому "магазину" доверять можно (посоветовалась)). Но это я так..к слову.. а то как-то обидно за всех китайцев стало)


Конечно, если уже проверенный, то и разговор другой.
Но когда они тебе ***дцать тысяч должны остаются и списывают это на "трудности перевода-понимания", как-то обидно за себя))))

----------


## kiara

> Ярусы!!! Какие ярусыыыыы!!! Хочу-хочу!!!))


Закажем - почту попилим,м?

----------


## kiara

> Забыла еще написать) Девочки, ярусные юбки шьются элементарно) честно-честно. Я себе этим летом такую (только нижний ярус у меня 6 метров по-моему) сшила за один день, с 2 детьми на руках) Хотя до это я шила, наверно, только в школе фартук)


Вот хорошее руководство, как сшить ярусную юбку http://www.osinka.ru/Sewing/Modelling/Ubki/13.html

----------


## Веснушка

я племяшке шила ярусную юбку - элементарно не то слово, но все равно геморройно, все присборить, обметать))) ей тогда 5 лет было (сейчас 7, до сих пор носит)))) и нижний ярус был 3,2 метра)))

----------


## Ёжик

А может нам по поводу юбок, рюшек, ярусов и пр. прелестей отдельную темку создать? Где и обсуждать, и идеями делиться, а?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Конечно надо!! Девочки, ну вы чего, надо создать тему, так создавайте, кнопка создать тему у всех есть. Вообще очень актуально это пообсуждать!! У меня тоже сейчас мысли только про юбочки, ярусы и чулочки. Кстати, прекрасный магазин с чулками и колготками loretta.ru Там у них скидки до конца января. Я купила 2 пары чулок и 2 колгот хлопок + что-то - отличные!!! там и с микрофиброй есть, Оксана, тогда интересовалась!

----------


## yakudza

Подскажите, где в Калуге можно купить детское термобельё?
Веснушка писала про 21 век, может ещё где-то?

----------


## летняя мама

в Малышке раньше было, фирма Norveg . Колготки, бодики, кальсончики, кофточки, шлемики и носочки. Шерстяные. Есть ли сейчас не знаю. В магазины раз в год хожу.

----------


## kiara

Да-да, в Малышку каждый год привозят.
В 21 веке в Лухте точно есть, только насчет размеров не знаю, мы брали Нику пока, у Ку есть.

----------


## Веснушка

в 21м веке как раз термобелья нет, есть флис. Термо есть в спорти в ТРЦ Московский, есть в Физкульте на К.Либкнехта и Тульской, но там с маленькими размерами проблемы. В Спорти хороший выбор, есть и шерсть, и шелк, и синтетика и размеров много. (было по крайней мере месяц назад)

----------


## kiara

Оль,я в Лухте взяла термо на всех- "подштаники" и фуфайки, недели 2 назад) А флисовых поддев там да, полнооооо было.

----------


## Polixenia

В "Ста одежках" на втором этаже было термобелье, в том числе, и детское. Но как там с размерами, я не в курсе.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, термобелье рекомендую покупать зимой на сайте tinyzone.dk они шлют в Россию и весной у них на весь ассортимент сайта 50% скидка, + они ват вычитают. Получалась йоха по 400р. за штаны и 500р. за кофтейку. Как-то очень бюджетно и в начале распродажи бывают все размеры.

----------


## Jazz

Катюш, в прошлом году в Спортмастере в Радуге было термобелье. Не на совсем малышей, но с 2-3 лет точно. Я особо не приглядывалась, т.к. нам в СП заказала. Ну, обычные фуфаечки-кальсончики. Думаю, сейчас тоже есть.

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо всем за отзывы! Пройтись по магазинам, как я планировала, не получилось. Получилось зебужать в тот, что по дороге - им оказался "Спорти" в ТЦ Московский. Купила там Ритке, за бешеные деньги))
Теперь всё-таки ищу в инете для всех остальных...

----------


## летняя мама

В IQtoy (в РИО) до конца января скидка на всё 20% при покупке от 2000 р. Давно в оффлайне ничего не покупала, а тут вот зашли с сынулей и приобрели парочку конструкторов и наборов для опытов. Деть так радовался: обычно все мама в инете выбирает (дешевле ж), а тут он сам посмотрел, потрогал , выбрал,коробки к кассе принес.

----------


## Kusya

Мы вчера посетили выставку "Товары из Индии" в Галантусе. Выставка не очень интересная, специй там нет, много товаров вообще не по тематике. Но зато большой выбор одежды: юбки, сарафаны, шаровары, туники, платки (от 50 руб.). Торговаться можно и нужно!

----------


## kiara

А трикотажных афгани нет случаем? Мне срочно надо, а то в спортзал идти не в чем)))в юбке боюсь будет не комильфо)

----------


## Kusya

Не могу сказать. Именно таких не видела, но я видела далеко не все))

----------


## kiara

Ага, спасибо- если откопаемся - завтра поедем посмотрим.

----------

